# substrate



## mjfpc (Feb 19, 2005)

I am just in the process of converting a 33 gal to planted and have been researching various substrates. I have laterite in my one tank but find it very dirty (messy) Interested in cany comments or recomendations on seachem onyx, caribsea eco complete and caribsea flora max or any otheres.
Thanks
Meg


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

meg, you have opened a can of worms. i think everyone has their own favorite substrate. i am pretty partial to most. what are you going to grow in the tank?

clay


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

and let me explain why i am asking the question. seems that some plants do better in certain substrates than others. i have had much better luck with glosso and hairgrass in onyx than i did in flourite.


----------



## mjfpc (Feb 19, 2005)

Clay

Actually not 100 % sure but am planning on growing a variety of stem plants, some vals. What do you like about the onyx
meg


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

mjfpc said:


> Clay
> 
> Actually not 100 % sure but am planning on growing a variety of stem plants, some vals. What do you like about the onyx
> meg


It's dark, but it's not black. Which makes it good at highlighting fish colors. Onyx Sand granules are perfect for planting all types of plants, from the smallest foreground plants to the largest Swords. It has good nutrient levels. It's porous, which helps root development and houses bacteria to help reduce plant nutrients into an easily uptaken form.

What I don't like is it's buffering capacity, and it's somewhat lightweight.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

will agree with raul-7 about the look, although i did put a small amount of pool sand in for a little contrast. 

as for the substrate, rumor has it that creeping plants prefer onyx or sandy substrates. roots like flourite. i am not so sure about it. going to set up a couple 2.5g and see pretty soon.


----------

